# R34 Wide Body Kit



## LMFRACING (Jul 1, 2002)

Hi everyone,

A few Skyline owners on this board seem to be interested by a R34 wide body kit similar to mine.

I am thinking of producing a limited number of kits out of my set of moulds but I need to know how many R34 owners would be interested.

It seems that some people on this forum are located in Japan. What would be the best way to find out if some japanese R34 owners could be interested as well ?

Thanks for your help.

Luc-Michel FAICHAUD

[email protected]


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Price??? And when can you deliver if order,can I see side and rear pics too please..

Nicolas K.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Like I said before great work on your car, and a great engine choice. I would say can you please post a rear view picture and maybe if possible an Arial shot from the top. I would be intrestead but it also depends on how much you are going to price it.

a few technical questions, how much does it weight more of less than stock ? and what spacers do we need to push out our tyres to make it look right ?

thanks
Moe


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Jesus christ, if it was available id be tempted to buy a damamged R34 shell!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*here's a couple more pics.*

No rear pics i'm afraid


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

SteveN said:


> Jesus christ, if it was available id be tempted to buy a damamged R34 shell!



Ditto

For godsake how sexy is that?????????????????

Is it bad that i get a semi looking at that ?

In all seriousness i would like rough guide price as the route steveN mentioned would be my way!!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Luc-Michel 

You could try contacting some tuners in Japan and seeing if they would be interested to sell your kit. Tuners that have bodyshops like JUN or Top Secret would be the best bet. I'm sure a few people would go for this kit in Japan. Is the kit made out of carbon? Home many mm increase in front/rear track?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I agree with DCD, as in all honesty i can see that kit getting sold a LOT, as frankly, its sex in automobile form, lol.

Bluesky- Seriously, damaged GTT or whatever shell will do me. Id seriously think about going RWD too providing the rear arches are as wide as they seem...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Love it! R34 on steriods .Brilliant love the reverse wing at the back too ,it doesn't look over done either .I think that is the best I have seen .I would buy a kit like that .GTT or GTR does not matter once that kits on it's a differant car .Awesome..


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Absolutely jaw dropping, probably the bet body kit I've seen, and the one I would go for if I had an R34!


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

and some more photos  

its an amazing looking body  and SteveN the arches are as wide as they seem!!!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

What does this car have under the hood? It almost looks like a mock-up, fiberglass deal??? Are the windows spray painted???


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

It´s got a quad turbo MB V12! The aim is 1000bhp and 1000kg!!

/P


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

More pictures:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

would really like to know ,how long to get all parts and roughly how much


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I jus hope this kit dont turn into one of them ones where people drive round in std or nearly std GTTs with this kit on   

Remember children, you need the GO to match the show...


----------



## Kirky R33 (Mar 20, 2004)

So what if some one wants that kit on a std GTT!
...................................................................

Does the kit make it too wide for usable use on normal roads???




SteveN said:


> I jus hope this kit dont turn into one of them ones where people drive round in std or nearly std GTTs with this kit on
> 
> Remember children, you need the GO to match the show...


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

It probably would be done by someone SteveN but hey horses for courses 
The more i look at it the more i love it 

Would have it in calsonic colours and RB26 powered swap the bits from my baby that i could and put the gtt lump in mine to sell on i think

What HP would the gtt box cope with as RWD would be fun and would just be engine swap then    

I cant believe i am actually thinkin of this lol

JAY


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Personally i think it looks dreadful, and will this car ever competitively turn a wheel in anger? I doubt it. (but would be happy to be proved wrong)

Cord


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

SteveN said:


> I jus hope this kit dont turn into one of them ones where people drive round in std or nearly std GTTs with this kit on
> 
> Remember children, you need the GO to match the show...


I think this would be quite expensive just to drive around in a standadish car.Dont know what anyone else thinks but how the hell do you fill out those wheel arches ,got to be some serious mods there I think.


----------



## LMFRACING (Jul 1, 2002)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for your comments.

The car is 75 inches wide (or 1.91 meter) with the kit on.

The price of the kit would of course depend on the number of units but should remain in the 5000 euros range (around 3000 £) without the rear wing. 

This is for fiberglass. Carbon would be a lot more expensive.
Production could start in march 2005. 

Please feel free to contact me by e-mail if you want more informations. 
Best regards.

Luc-Michel FAICHAUD

[email protected]


----------



## LMFRACING (Jul 1, 2002)

*Rear view*










[email protected]


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

that is one awesome awesome car.


----------



## LMFRACING (Jul 1, 2002)

Th engine with the OS Giken 6 speed sequential gearbox and the Skyline transfer box...

LMF

[email protected]


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Engine Link above doesn't seem to work.

Here are some pics, awesome engine;




























Rgds
Nito


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

WOW!!! id heard Luc talk about the engine, but never seen it before!!! cripes!!!  looks like a lot of fun


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Bloody 'ell! what a motor! :smokin:


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Oooh, very nice! 12 cylinders, 4 turbos and lots and lots of GO


----------



## AMAN-GTR R34 (Jan 28, 2007)

*my godzilla project*



MattPayne said:


> and some more photos
> 
> its an amazing looking body  and SteveN the arches are as wide as they seem!!!


hi there matt
please can you tell if were i can contact the company involved in recreating this yellow JGTC replica as i am also taking on a similiar project your help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

AMAN-GTR R34 said:


> hi there matt
> please can you tell if were i can contact the company involved in recreating this yellow JGTC replica as i am also taking on a similiar project your help would be appreciated thanks.


Here you go:

[email protected]

Posted earlier on this thread 

Dave:wavey:


----------



## AMAN-GTR R34 (Jan 28, 2007)

*my godzilla project*



LMFRACING said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> A few Skyline owners on this board seem to be interested by a R34 wide body kit similar to mine.
> 
> ...


hi there Luc-Michel my names aman iam from the uk if your for real and are the guy who recreated this version iv seen pics of this car before please contact me as i want to do somthing samiliar and need your advise on whats involved and costs aswell as more info on your JGTC kit. THANKS:bowdown1:


----------



## LMFRACING (Jul 1, 2002)

For more informations about the car, click on : Skyline-V12


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

WOW....that's jaw dropping


----------



## LMFRACING (Jul 1, 2002)

Thank you...


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Fair play to you mate, amazing project


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Unfortunately I have never seen this car in the flesh. 

Are there any videos of it going?


----------

